# Plant light



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, so I decided to finally get a plant light for my 20 gallon tall! But now I have some questions. This light looks super different! Like a black light, but lighter. My glofish and some others just light up under it!

Before







After








Ok... It isn't showing me my pictures... But it's different. Anyone think I should get more plants now? I only add C02 and have the light. I have 2 ottos and a snail for algae. And for the sand substrate I have 3 Cory catfish. I have a HOB filter but instead of carbon I use filter floss. I took Away the bubbles too. Will the plants make enough oxygen?

The light isn't harmful to any of my fish, right? And how planted should my tank get?


----------



## johnmcleren (Aug 21, 2013)

*Reply*

Light won't harm. The plants are up-to the mark of enough for the completion of oxygen. In my opinion, you won't be needing more.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

here's a current picture of my tank









But now I'm wondering about fertilizer and root tabs, and co2 and what will and what won't harm my ADF


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

